# Bosch Colt



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

This may be old news for some, new news for others.

In Woodsmith vol. 30/ # 177 on page 42, there's an article... "Working with tools". They mention the Bosch template guide baseplate for the Colt. Uses the PC bushings.

A very interesting article about the "palm router".

Enjoy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Thanks for the heads up,,,on the Colt,,I got one for my Colt when I got it from Amazon and they work great  but you know me ,cheap old SOB I used a base plate off one of the Porter Cable router I have...and stuck it on the Colt base so I could use the router in my small router table...then do come in handy....(brass guides) 


http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR010-S..._bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1211342017&sr=8-3h

========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob

You're very welcome. I wouldn't call you a cheap sob... just a smart guy and friend. 

I know that somewhere here on the forums, there has been much talk about the Colt and the lack of a plate to accept any type of guides. (Without having to create or rework one). I received myWoodsmith mag. the other night and was thumbing through it, and there's the article about Palm Routers. They speak of the guide baseplate being available now, only hoping that others will find this info useful.


----------



## stereordinary (May 22, 2008)

Is that the Bosch PR009 or the PR010 they're refering to in the article? I'm a bit confused because I was looking into getting a guide bushing set for my Colt and I don't really know what my best option is. I've never used guide bushings before, so bear with me.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

stereordinary said:


> Is that the Bosch PR009 or the PR010 they're refering to in the article? I'm a bit confused because I was looking into getting a guide bushing set for my Colt and I don't really know what my best option is. I've never used guide bushings before, so bear with me.


According to the magazine sources, it's a PR20EVSNK. They are indicating that there is 4 different base plates available now. I don't know what the differences are between their models, when I was going to get a colt, RL stepped in and interfered.  There are a few members here who have the colt, perhaps they can help clear up your confusion.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi stereordinary


This is the one you want to buy to fit the Colt , plus the brass guides in the other link below it, then you will be a happy camper with a Colt that can do many more router jobs... 

Just remove the square one that comes on the Colt and bolt the new one in it's place, keep the stock one in the box it's needed for some jobs when you don't need the over size base plate.. 
Just a note, pickup some ( 8ea.) Allen Flat Heads screws 4mm x 20mm to replace the stocks ones, they don't strip out like the phil.hd. ones do (most ACE hardware stores have them on hand) 
You may say why 8 screws when you only need 4 to bolt the base plate in place, the other ones (4ea.) you are going to cut/grind the head off and chuck them in your battery power drill and grind them to a SHARP Point, it's a quick and easy way to make you own base plate and are needed to find the point to drill the holes out in the new base plates you will make down the road..  they are only about 10 cents ( Allen Flat Hd screws) and are worth the price of gold when you have them..


▼ ▼ ▼ ▼
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR010-Subbase-Threaded-Routers/dp/B000FF8VQ0/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1211493107&sr=8-1
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

==================


http://www.amazon.com/BOSCH-PR009-Subbase-Template-Router/dp/B000LGM79A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1211493060&sr=8-1


Bosch RA1125 7-Piece Router Template Guide Set
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-RA1125-7-Piece-Router-Template/dp/B000063XTX/ref=pd_bxgy_hi_text_b


http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR20EVSK-Horsepower-Variable-Router/dp/B000ANQHTA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1211493246&sr=1-1


===============


stereordinary said:


> Is that the Bosch PR009 or the PR010 they're refering to in the article? I'm a bit confused because I was looking into getting a guide bushing set for my Colt and I don't really know what my best option is. I've never used guide bushings before, so bear with me.


----------



## stereordinary (May 22, 2008)

Cool, so would you recommend the Bosch PR009 with the Bosch bushing set, or the Bosch PR010 with the Harbor Freight bushing set? You've sorta listed both there.  

Also, I've heard that Porter Cable makes a quality bushing set, that will fit in the PR010. Would that be a step up from the Harbor Freight ones?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI stereordinary

The Bosch PR010 with the Harbor Freight bushing set  is the one I recommend

===
" Harbor Freight ones? "
Brass is brass so to speak and the HF ones are the same as the PC, unless you like to spend your money foolish 

I have about 10 sets and I have only one guide I don't care for, it's bit to thin on the brass but it's a 3/16" guide......

the last snapshot is just for kicks,,, Air Power trim router 

====


stereordinary said:


> Cool, so would you recommend the Bosch PR009 with the Bosch bushing set, or the Bosch PR010 with the Harbor Freight bushing set? You've sorta listed both there.
> 
> Also, I've heard that Porter Cable makes a quality bushing set, that will fit in the PR010. Would that be a step up from the Harbor Freight ones?


----------



## stereordinary (May 22, 2008)

Cool, that helps a bunch, thanks!

Cool air-powered trimmer btw.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I should add a small note, the Trend T4 (TD4000) is also mentioned in the article.


----------



## tcoman (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi-- what type mount are you using for the thumbnail of your Colt in the plunge base? Maybe a PC you had laying around? I really want to buy the Colt, but being able to plunge for routing inlays and just plain 'ole making of male/female templates is a top priority. Don't see that Bosch offers any type plunge attachment.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tcoman

You got it , it's a PC base and it works with the Craftsman base also.
I wanted a plunge base also so I just made one that works great and it only cost Penney's to make..

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7607-colt-plunge-base.html

===========



tcoman said:


> Hi-- what type mount are you using for the thumbnail of your Colt in the plunge base? Maybe a PC you had laying around? I really want to buy the Colt, but being able to plunge for routing inlays and just plain 'ole making of male/female templates is a top priority. Don't see that Bosch offers any type plunge attachment.


----------

